# Wanted: Maui Nov 27th check in (for two nights)



## Pmuppet (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for a room for two nights before I move over to the Westin on Maui for a week (checking in at the Westin on the 29th of Nov).

I haven't rented from anyone for only two nights, so I don't know how feasible this request is.

Thanks!


----------



## voyager1 (Nov 15, 2013)

How large of a unit do you need?  I have the Worldmark Kihei in either a 1 bd. or 2 bd. available.


----------

